# Euro dollar exchange rates COVID



## Shakti (16 Mar 2020)

Hi All, 

Quick question: I need to make a payment in dollars in the next few weeks, am I better to make it sooner or later- ie is COVID likely to work for me or against me?! 

Thanks a mill.


----------

